# Problema con programador JDM en laptop



## MICHEL85 (Feb 26, 2008)

hola, estoy iniciando con esto de los pic, y tengo el programador programador JDM basico sin alimentacion externa y el TE20-SE pero no he podido programar desde mi laptop, tengo un cable adaptador serial-usb
me pueden decir que pasa?

gacias por su ayuda...


----------



## Meta (Feb 26, 2008)

Te falta la memoria eeprom, solo tienes pic.


----------



## MICHEL85 (Feb 26, 2008)

y como puedo slucionar esto?


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 26, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Te falta la memoria eeprom, solo tienes pic.



¿Que tiene que ver la memoria eeprom?

Toda mi vida programé los PIC con el Icprog y jamás me tiró un solo error. Antes de grabar, hay que configurarlo.

¿estás seguro que la configuración es correcta?


----------



## Meta (Feb 26, 2008)

Que la eeprom quizás te haga falta para tus proyectos, no hablo de fallos.


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 26, 2008)

MICHEL85 dijo:
			
		

> hola, estoy iniciando con esto de los pic, y tengo el programador programador JDM basico sin alimentacion externa y el TE20-SE pero no he podido programar desde mi laptop, tengo un cable adaptador serial-usb
> me pueden decir que pasa?
> 
> gacias por su ayuda...



Suele suceder que algunos cables USB-RS232 no funcionan bien... trata de cambiar por otro modelo o fabricante.  Suerte


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 26, 2008)

MICHEL85 dijo:
			
		

> hola, estoy iniciando con esto de los pic, y tengo el programador programador JDM basico sin alimentacion externa y el TE20-SE pero no he podido programar desde mi laptop, tengo un cable adaptador serial-usb
> me pueden decir que pasa?
> 
> gacias por su ayuda...



Suele suceder que algunos cables USB-RS232 no funcionan bien... trata de cambiar por otro modelo o fabricante.  Suerte


----------



## pic-man (Feb 28, 2008)

Tengo entendido que los adaptadores RS232-USB no funcionan para usar los programadores de pics ya que el puerto USB solo da un valor de 5V y no el voltaje necesario para programar los pics.

Yo lo que te recomiendo es que consigas un programador usb.


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 29, 2008)

Se necesita una fuente aparte, ya que para programar un Pic, se necesita elevar la tensión a 13 volt (si no recuerdo mal) en unas de las patas para que el micro entre en modo de programación. A esto es lo que se refiere pic-man.
Pero en el primer post clara que tiene fuente externa, por lo que esto no es el problema.

Con respecto a la memoria eeprom, no tiene nada que ver con que no se pueda programar. Él sabe si necesita memoria eeprom o no, pero esto no quiere decir que sea un fallo de programación, y no tiene nada que ver con su problema. Es totalmente fuera de ser una solución. Me da la impresión que solo posteaste por postear, no para alludar.

Michel, como consejo, prueba programarlo desde una máquina que posea puerto serie (rs232) para descartar que sea un problema del hardware y configuración. (que sea una PC de escritorio y que tenga XP o SO inferior) Mas a ti que parece ser la primera vez que intentas programar un pic.

Si tuviste éxito programando desde el puerto serie, prueba con la misma máquina desde el puerto usb. Si aquí te anda bien, esto quiere decir que lo que tiene conflicto es el SO.


----------



## piratex (Mar 1, 2008)

El programador serie JDM y sus derivados, "NO" funcionan con los adaptadores USB-Serie ya que estos trabajan con paquetes de información (por decirlo de alguna forma). 

Te recomiendo que armes el programador USB Eclipse, es gratuito y esta dando excelentes resultados.

Saludos


----------



## Lejan (Oct 21, 2009)

Te comento que hace mucho tiempo que venía programando con el JDM por puerto serie en mi vieja maquina pentium 3, ahora que me compre la notebook me compré el adaptador usb a serie y NO ANDA, NO FUNCIONA, probé con varios NOGA, MANHATTAN, y otro que no me acuerdo la marca.

Parece que el problema es (como bien mencionaron ya) el nivel de tensión necesaria para programar, el cual no es alcanzado por el puerto usb.

Me parece que deberé armar el programador USB.


----------



## RBX374 (Oct 21, 2009)

Primero, léete el tutorial que hay al foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solucion-al-error-verificacion-0000h-icprog-198/

Primero, el JDM utiliza el voltaje del puerto serie para conseguir Vpp, y al usar un cable RS 232-USB no funciona. Puede que modificando el circuito y con alimentación externa puedas hacerlo funcionar pero me parece muy complicado. Tienes dos soluciones:

-Coger un programador usb. Hay muchos al mercado que son excelentes pero muy caros (GTP-USB Plus), sino puedes armarte uno (Eclipse; GTP-USB Lite). No tengo experiencia en el tema.

-Coger un ordenador de mesa. Luego es fácil configurarlo si sigues las instrucciones del tutorial que te he enseñado primero.

Si no te funciona, hagas lo que hagas, léete los dos temas que te he posteado que seguro que encuentras una solucion

Venga mucha suerte


----------

